# Medicine Question



## Tony Kim (Apr 26, 2005)

I was wondering what the mili-gram should be for Panacur, Fenbendozole, and antibiotics for dart frogs. Is there a weight average for each medicine to be administered? Just curious. Thanks in advance.
Tony


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

The typical dose for Panacur (fenbendazole) is 100mg/kg orally. Having said that, I;ve never weighed any of my frogs.


----------

